# Propane tank gauge



## Bytor (Jun 17, 2020)

Does anyone have a good propane tank gauge that they are using?  I have an inline gauge that threads into the tank that is not accurate at all.  I hate running out of gas.....


----------



## udaman (Jun 17, 2020)

The most accurate way is to weigh it.  A empty 20# tank weigh’s about 17#..


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

You could always use a scale. A typical 20lb propane tank will hold about 4.75 gallons of gas if I remember correctly.

Chris


----------



## mike243 (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't do either of those,I keep multiple tanks ,1 runs out I switch to the backup and the empty goes into the truck to get refilled next trip out, my 36" Blackstone loves propane lol, I use 3 -30lb tanks with a 20lb xtra backup for propane duties ,a normal person could survive with 2 tanks I'm sure


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 17, 2020)

I only use propane for my portable outdoor burner when I'm pressure canning, using my Dutch oven (actually a Camp oven), or for my weed burner.  I can't afford to run out when processing a load of meat, so a spare tank is the solution.  For years my main tank was a 30 pound one and my reserve tank was a 6 or 7 pound one, but they are so expensive now,  I just have 2 of the 20 pound tanks. I don't use the exchange option.... I hit a truck stop for a refill.


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 7, 2020)

Pressure gauges are a joke for propane. Like they say best bet is use of a scale.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2020)

I keep a full spare , and also have the on my blackstone . Me Genesis has a gauge that's pretty close . Gives an idea of where it's at anyway . It goes by weight .


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 7, 2020)

Multiple spares for me.


----------

